# "Shark Hunters" TV Series



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I don't post over here, so, I apologize if I offend anyone or am being redundant. This may have been discussed at length here before, but, I had to comment on it. I saw the show Shark Hunters for the first time recently. And while watching the fighting action is no doubt exciting, IMO the rest of the program borders on disgusting. Every time I watched them slam a gaff hook into one of those big sharks it made my stomach ache. Not to mention, televising those gaff hooks ripping gaping holes in those sharks while they struggle for their life, is nothing but fuel for the PETA types.

Also, they make a big point of saying all the meat goes to feed the hungry and nothing is wasted, but I don't think the trade off is worth it. I think that just makes them feel justified for something they know ain't right. Those big sharks are many many many years old. It will be a loooooooong time before they can be replaced. Find some other overpopulated resource to feed the hungry (geese, deer, etc)!!!

That's it!! It's off my chest. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

I've been watching it to and think that it is a great show with the exception of the gaff process. I know it has to be done and is part of the fight but the PETA types will definitely take offense to it. I think if they edited a bit more of that footage it wouldn't reflect as badly. I just hated to see several of the sharks gaffed deep, rolled and then torn off only to swim away. If they are keeping them I guess it is no different than gaffing a big wahoo at the boat just a bit more violent.


Brian


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Danger in the Cockpit*

I watched it as well last night. I wasn't too impressed with the cockpit crew on any of them. Way too many chances for someone to get seriously hurt. They seemed a bit reckless with the flying gaff's and ropes. You know a shark will roll, you have to lay the gaff across the back, pull hard, sink it, and release the handle. They were flinging gaffs like they were picking up trash, and didn't seem to be concerned about the where the rope was cleated. Saw one that if the shark made a good head shake, he would have thrown the gaff hook like a tarpon spittin' a lure. At least I know the names of a few boats I don't want charter on the west coast!


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

I couldn't agree more. Their language has something to be desired for (ok I might be just a little hypocritical here) and what ever happened to tagging and releasing? The show isn't really that exciting and I lasted all of about 5 minutes, if that, last night before I switched channels.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Those guys are jokes, they think their the best of the best blue water tournament fisherman there is. Their clowns, for one, a couple of the guys were trying to stick a 400 lb mako with straight aftcos. Another scene a guy sticks a big mako with a flyer in HIS TAIL, what the hell do you think is going to happen. Those guys look lost, like theyve never handled a flying gaff in their lives.


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

I was way more shocked at that hunting show after shark hunters. They shot down an elephant, when it finally fell after 5 or so shots the guy ran up to it and blasted its head in. Or when Tred Bartta was bashing big tunas heads open with a jack hammer OLN shows some crazy stuff


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Like the others, I was less than impressed with the "skill" of the boat crews. On top of that, the language was horrible. It amazes me how common the taking of the Lord's name has become on TV. When I hear it, I turn the program off.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

I don't know for certain ... but I think the claim about feeding the hungry is not credible. My personal experience with shark meat is that it does not keep well for very long, takes a little effort to prepare. I can't imagine anyone serving shark steaks at a homeless shelter. No need for the gaff.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Well mako doesnt taste like others. More like swordfish


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Ill take Mako over Tuna any day. I do not mind the show. I agree the crews are just asking to get hurt. One guy gaffed a fish with the line around the man on the rod. I am just glad they do use the meat unlike some tourneys out of Texas City who just hang it up to rott.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm. My take. I could care less if PETA types are offended by a show. I thought the Dangerous Game show was excellent, they described why they were taking the elephant in great detail, and also showed what you do with dangerous game (shoot til he's dead, then add a couple more to make sure). Now, the two shark hunter shows I have watched definitely showed the amateur aspect of all the crews and captains (the gaffing skills were pathetic) the captains, with a couple of exceptions, don't know how to handle a boat with a big fish, and some of the anglers were just real bad on the rod. As far as language goes, maybe I am just too salty, but it sounds like a typical day on a boat. Most of the teams didn't work very well together (to much yelling, and seems like most of 'em don't know their jobs). Watch a professional marlin team work a fish, and you'll notice there is very little conversation, because everyone knows their jobs. Still, all kinds of things go on when a big fish is on a short leader, and a big mako is definitely the toughest fish in the world at the endgame of a fight. It sure as heck beats watching Desperate Housewives, but its not as good as the Simpsons.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I guess the main point I was trying to make in the post was that I just hate to see them killing those fish. In my younger days I killed many a shark and quite a few marlin. And, I totally understand the violent nature of wiring and gaffing a fish that size. However, today, I would prefer not to see fish, that take so long to grow to that size, killed. Heck, now I won't even kill a bluecat over 10 lbs. Maybe I'm just getting soft.

On another note, the angling, wiring and gaffing skills of the participants on this show (with a couple of exceptions) are pretty pathetic and a topic for a whole other discussion.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

I watched the show and agree wholeheartedly about the killing of the sharks. I figure with the four tournaments that a minimum of 16 makos will be killed and that is a whole lot. On one scene the shark had an opportunity to bite one of the crews foot off and that would have been entertaining I think. I don't know which was worse, the gaffing or the roping, they would actually kill the shark so they could handle it. Did anyone notice that Michelle Kwan's brother was on one of the crews?


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

*huh?*

Who is Michelle Kwan?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Figure skater

MEGABITE


----------



## beaver (Nov 9, 2004)

Gotta totally agree w/ most of you on this. I have no problem with killing any animal, fish, whatever. But to kill a huge shark for no other reason than just to weigh it is ridiculous. If I was raised in New york city, with no outdoor knowledge, and saw this show, it would make me think fisherman in general were barbaric and wasteful, cause that's how these guys look to me on the show.


As for donating the meat to the homeless, give me a break. The homeless aren't eating shark meat. I saw a show on the evacuees from new orleans in the astrodome and a volunteer offered a guy an MRE for dinner and the guy looked at the volunteer like he was crazy and said "I want mcdonalds".

beaver


----------

